# Dart frog for new vivarium



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello everybody,
A few months ago I started building a vivarium for a Thumbnail PDF After finishing the foam background I decided that I should get an easier PDF to take care of. I built the tank and everything was finished today. My tank looks like it could house many different species of frogs (definitely not at the same time lol). The tank is an exo terra 18x18x24. Im noobish when it comes to this site so it would great if someone could tell me how to post pictures lol.
Any feed back is appreciated


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/53573-tutorial-how-upload-photos-forum.html

Photobucket method highly recommended and very simple


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you so much I will post pics right now.

URL=http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/jakerohrer/media/Mobile%20Uploads/0509141702_zpsd33310df.jpg.html]







[/URL


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

URL=http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/jakerohrer/media/Mobile%20Uploads/0509141702a_zps83a11259.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Now that I have the pictures up I will go back to my original problem:What PDF to get?


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

Anthonyi might be a good choice. They are as easy as they come, not too expensive, they climb and they mostly never hide.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

I was thinking about those but I have been looking at either a tinc, phyllobates, or a leuc


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Leucs would use the vertical space the most out of those frogs you're interested in. They're really bold and are also great beginner frogs. I think 2-3 would do well in there, but I think you could afford to add some more plants and leaf litter. Just my 2 cents, but you're off to a good start!


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

I was thinking about leucs but tincs have always been interesting to me. Do you think that they would be ok in that vivarium? Also I just planted the plants today so they will grow out and take up more space in the tank. (Especially that Bromilead)


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

All of those are great frogs all around. Try checking out some videos of them on the youtubes to get a feel for their behaviors and calls, then just go with what you like.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

There are some smaller tinc morphs that climb more than the bigger morphs do/will. 

Try looking into the following morphs: dwarf cobalt, bakhuis, boulanger. (I hope you like yellow on black with a little bit of blue!)

I'd either plant a little heavier or wait for the plants to grow in before adding frogs though. If you got froglets, you could set up an easy temp tank to monitor them, make sure they're okay, etc. and wait a while for the plants in the big viv to fill out before sticking them in there.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah I plan on waiting for a few weeks before adding frogs. I have really been inyerested in the Phyllobates bicolor. If anyone has any info or experience with them it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have decided on a tinc. I looked into the smaller ones and they are beautiful. But the azureus caught my eye. Ever since I was little when someone says poison dart frog I immediately think Blue poison dart frog. Would an azureus be able to use all parts of the terrarium like the smaller tincs?


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

I saw another board member's frog room yesterday and his (fat) female azureus was halfway up the hardscape. The easier it is for them to do it, the more they will. Maybe lean some cork tubes on the background?


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thats seems great. Do you think the same is true for Phyllobates terribillis or bicolor? I have 3 empty tanks that I can use.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

It looks like you have already chosen a frog but my Leucs are pretty active climbers and not afraid to jump down from where they perch at high places. Mine like to climb onto my tall big leaf plants to hang out or call. Definitely a very active frog and out in the open all day long.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

So I just got two pumilio yesterday. I thought they would be good for my tank and I was right. My cristobals are happy, and the male started calling as soon as he was in the tank. They are eating and seem to love it! My humidity and temp drops. Slowly but when the fogger stops the humidity and temps drop. But thats a problem for a new thread.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cristos are very bold! You made a great choice! But I think you need more broms. Pums love broms and leaf litters, in my experience. 
About humidity, you can reduce the air vents with duct tape: you have too much dispersion of humidity in your viv. 
For temperatures, I use lights and heat-cable and I am between 72 and 78 F (night/day). I suggest you find a solution to stay in this range.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Since I have posted that pic Ive added two more broms. I actually already duct taped the air vents before I posted about the humidity. I think now as long as I keep a close eye on everything it will be fine, but my problem is the winter. Heating the room will only happen at night.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that a pond up front? If so the pumilio could drown. I would also suggest a lot more plants and leaf litter


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

I did add more plants and leaf litter since I posted the picture. When I get home I will add a few stones in the pond so they cannot get in the water.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I placed a heat cable under the vivs, connected to a thermostat. So I can get the temp I want. For me it works well. Obviously temps of my house never fall below 60° F. 
Here is a picture of the frame on which I put the vivs. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wait so instead of putting the cable in the tank you put it under? Thats brilliant! I cant beleive that didnt even cross my mind. So you use a frame? How did you make that? My tank is just on a table. It is an exo terra so it rests above the table.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, that's right. 
I also use the Exo Terra Glass Terrariums. I built this frame, on which I put the vivs. Now I have the vivs in a rack, where I adopted the same system. 
You have to adjust the thermostat to get the temps you want. You must also serve you of the lights (I have a hybrid system LED/t5) to increase the heat. 
But in the end for me the biggest problem is not the cold, but the summer heat: I live in Southern Italy.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

How did you build this? As I only have one viv it does not need to be that big. Im not going to worry too much until early fall because summer is just around the corner. I only have a UVB 100 and Natural Light compact flourescents. Neither of these produce much heat in my vivarium.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It is very simple. Just like a frame, with screws and glue. 
Instead, the rack was much more complicated. In this crappy pic you can see how I put the vivs on two laths wide a little over an inch, so that heat-cable does not touch the bottom glass.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a thin strip of styrofoam and securing the cord with mesh screen. Then I would slip the sheet under the tank. Do you think that this would work temporarily?


----------

